# $1.8M exception gets 17 ppg, 7.3rpg, 3.4apg, 2.1spg



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Those are VERY good numbers, aren't they? And the SG/SF who put them up last April would more likely than not be more than willing to sign for the $1.8M medical exception we aren't going to use.

Q: Who is this player?



<HR>
Also, it appears we aren't going to use the exception, probably based on salary reasons, but if that's the case we should be able to offset the exception by trading Dillybar and/or Hassell and/or Mason to a team that's under the cap. Honestly, does anyone think any of those guys is capable of putting up the kind of numbers the guy I'm asking about is?


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Kornel David?
Michael Jordan?
Kris Bruton?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Those are VERY good numbers, aren't they? And the SG/SF who put them up last April would more likely than not be more than willing to sign for the $1.8M medical exception we aren't going to use.
> 
> Q: Who is this player?
> ...


There's gotta be a twist. Did he put those numbers up in the NBDL?


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Jim Jackson?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Rod Grizzard?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Michael Jordan?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

i say MJ or jim jackson.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Both MJ and JJ don't have those splits, couldn't find a free agent matching those stats.

So he's either in Europe or the NBDL.


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

I know who it is!!

DION GLOVER!

I win!  

I'm not so sure he's a great fit for the Bulls though, he doesn't shoot that well. He would come cheap though


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Snuffleupagus</b>!
> I know who it is!!
> 
> DION GLOVER!
> ...


Hmmm. Dion might well get picked up before the end of this summer by someone else.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Are those his real stats, or are they avg per 48 minutes?


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

Those are his real per game stats in april. He also shot 39% from 3 point range. Check it:

Dion Glover Game by Game Stats 

Obviously, he's playing for the Hawks at the end of the season. Not that much was riding on those games and he may have been stat-padding to get someone (like us?) interested enough to offer him a contract. I think he might go for a bit more than $1.8, but if not, maybe we should give him a look.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Snuffleupagus</b>!
> Those are his real per game stats in april. He also shot 39% from 3 point range. Check it:
> 
> Dion Glover Game by Game Stats
> ...


Ding ding! Snuffy has it right. 

It's true that these were in meaningless games, but it's also true that we're as a whole encouraged by the big stats our current young players put up in similar games, so I wouldn't dismiss them. I don't think he'll be a star or anything, but he looks like he could be very solid and a definite upgrade over Trent or ERob as the primary backup to Pip and Jalen. He's fairly young, very cheap, has shown consistent improvement each year in the league, and has the size and quicks to defend well.

Unfortunately, I think Pax and co have decided they don't want to make any more moves, but I think we need one. Pip is not going to be a full-time guy, so at some point we'll need someone who can step up and provide a spark next year and provide a longer run solution opposite Jalen. I see no signs whatsoever that ERob or Trent will be that guy, so why not take a flyer on someone who could.

To me, not even looking to upgrade, especially when it doesn't involve major salary or anything, reeks of complacency.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Stat padding?

I would love to see our guys pad their stats like Glover did. Especially the steals stat. I think it's pretty amazing that a player could even do that (pad his steals/game).


----------



## Agent911 (Jul 11, 2002)

I think the way to pad steal/game is to sag off your man and play the passing lanes. Sure, you give up 3-4 open jumpers for every pickoff, but that doesn't show up on stat sheets.

I'm not arguing that Glover did this as I did not see him play, just that it is possible.


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

We can wait on Yarbrough or ROD WHITE


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

he's never stayed healthy for a full season, too slow to play SG and too short for SF, he plays no defense and he's Mr. Inconsistent on offense. 

I like to be observant.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

if glover is in fact so good why wouldn't the hawks simply match any offer sheet he signed

the only way to get him is too overay 

no thanks i'll pass which is something missing from glover's stats historically


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> if glover is in fact so good why wouldn't the hawks simply match any offer sheet he signed


No- he's unrestricted because the Hawks didn't make a qualifying offer to him (IIRC it was like $2.5M). The Hawks have no right to match. Given that at the time they had to make the decision they were on the cusp of the luxury tax and the team is up for sale, it was probably a good decision.

For us though, it would be a good decision to offer a minimum or slightly above minimum contract to a guy like him or DeMarr Johnson... guys who could effectively replace Hassell or ERob.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

A lot of the guys signing contracts right now are getting more than the minimum. See Boykins.

I suspect guys like Glover, Lenard, and Johnson are hoping for more than the min which is all we can offer at the moment.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> No- he's unrestricted because the Hawks didn't make a qualifying offer to him (IIRC it was like $2.5M). The Hawks have no right to match. Given that at the time they had to make the decision they were on the cusp of the luxury tax and the team is up for sale, it was probably a good decision.
> ...


actually they could still match it he just wouldn't be forced to stay

although he likely would as he is a georgia product and he is playing for his hometown team 

it would take more than whatever the hawks offer to get him here


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> 
> actually they could still match it he just wouldn't be forced to stay
> ...


Given that the Hawks don't seem to be offering anything, I don't see that we have anything to lose by trying


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> Given that the Hawks don't seem to be offering anything, I don't see that we have anything to lose by trying


there is also the factor aof a growing logjam at the swing positions 

rose and pippen get minutes plus hassell mason jr. e-rob and for some people either crawford or hinrich 

and since only pip and rose are proven the rest will be fighting from a similar position of effectiveness and experience 

i watched last years experiment with 2 inexperienced pgs 

i'm for thinning the ranks not adding to it 

and the hawks probably haven't offered anything because they are letting the market bear out his worth which will likely be the minimum


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Well, it just a year ago that I made this thread, and it seems to be equally valid a year later.

If the Bulls are hell bent on not bringing back Jamal, what I'd like to see them do is try to get all expiring deals back from the Knicks. Unload ERob or JYD. If they can't do that, I don't see how getting Shandon Anderson helps us... we'd be better off just renouncing Jamal and letting him sign with the Knicks for the MLE if we really want him gone. In that case, Glover would be the best replacement I can think of.

Here's an interesting couple of stats I saw on 82games.com:

03-04 top Hawks 5 man units 

<table><tr> <td><font face="arial, helvetica" size="-1"># Unit Min Off Def +/- W L Win% </font></td></tr><tr> <td><font face="arial, helvetica" size="-1">1 Terry-Glover-Jackson-Abdur-Rahim-Ratliff 562 1078 1034 +44 21 16 56.7 </font></td></tr><tr> <td><font face="arial, helvetica" size="-1">2 Terry-Diaw-Jackson-Abdur-Rahim-Ratliff 378 687 727 -40 12 17 41.3 </font></td></tr></table>

Then you have the 2002-2003 5 man units

02-03 top Hawks 5 man units 

<table><tr> <td><font face="arial, helvetica" size="-1"># Unit Min Off Def Net W L Win% </font></td></tr><tr> <td><font face="arial, helvetica" size="-1">1 Terry-Glover-Robinson-Abdur-Rahim-Ratliff 16.82% 97.7 93.3 4.3 27 16 62.7 </font></td></tr><tr> <td><font face="arial, helvetica" size="-1">2 Terry-Robinson-Newble-Abdur-Rahim-Ratliff 14.49% 92.7 100.6 -7.9 18 32 36.0 </font></td></tr></table>

See anything interesting? In 03-04, they two biggest minute distributions featured Terry, Jackson, SAR, and Ratliff. The only difference was swapping Glover for Diaw. The lineup with Glover was a consistent winner and the lineup with Diaw was a consistent loser.

Looking back to 2002-2003, the exact same thing can be seen. In the Hawks top two lineups, Terry, Robinson, SAR, and Ratliff were identical. Two years back they were swapping Newble and Glover, but again, with Glover they won, and with Newble they didn't.

I think that's a pretty interesting comparison myself. If you've got the same lineup except for one guy, and swapping that guy out seems to make a noticeable improvement two years straight, I tend to think he must not be that bad.

PS- I looked at his stats for the Raptors at the end of the year and couldn't find anything comparable, since by that point of the year the Raptors were dealing with lots of other injuries and he didn't seem to get consistent burn with any one group of guys to compare to.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Mengke Bateer:laugh:


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

> If the Bulls are hell bent on not bringing back Jamal, what I'd like to see them do is try to get all expiring deals back from the Knicks. Unload ERob or JYD. If they can't do that, I don't see how getting Shandon Anderson helps us... we'd be better off just renouncing Jamal and letting him sign with the Knicks for the MLE if we really want him gone. In that case, Glover would be the best replacement I can think of.


Exactly, the trade should be either JYD or Erob, not both, since by adding both requires us taking back Shandon Anderson which is horrible. 

There is no way Paxson renounces Jamal. Paxson was quoted as saying losing Jamal without compensation is not in their plans. They would rather let Jamal play out this season under the QO, which at least gives us another season out of him before he leaves. Paxson has set himself up for this possibility by having Skiles telephone Crawford recently about Skiles past contract negotiations when he was a player.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SALO</b>!
> 
> 
> Exactly, the trade should be either JYD or Erob, not both, since by adding both requires us taking back Shandon Anderson which is horrible.
> ...


I do agree they should let Jamal lock Jamal into the QO, but I'm not sure they'll do it when push comes to shove. They may conclude that they'd be better off by letting him go and avoiding the contraversy and potential problems of having an unhappy player. For my part, I do think Jamal will be professional if he's forced to play under the QO, but it is a valid concern, and you can bet that Jamal and Goodwin will send every possible signal that he'll be unhappy about this.


----------

